# New build



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

Was thinking of making a new pc build. I want to use it mainly for Web development so it needs enough power to handle photoshop. But I also want to use it for some light video editing and light gaming.

I have put together a few parts on an Amazon wish list if you could give me some adevice I would appreciate any help.

www.amazon.co.uk/registry/wishlist/2S2DVLFXFVROE/ref=cm_sw_r_fm_an_wl_o_UBinybFXM13KK


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Swap out the PSU for a XFX or Seasonic branded unit. You'll get a much higher quality power supply.

These "Ideas", are you looking for actual ideas?

The rest looks fine.


----------

